# edible Bacopa!



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I ran across this video and thought I'd share it.






Not mentioned, _Bacopa innominata_.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Fun times. Pretty sure B. lanigera is also munchable, too, or at least I haven't yet died from that time I nibbled some... can't recall if I ever tried B. madagascariensis, though.

FWIW, Bacopa monnieri is bitter as all get-out. If you want to put it in tea, use something tastier to mask it. Like maybe the Limnophila aromatica in the next tank over... which actually does taste really good in tea. 

Or you could try burning all your tastebuds off pre-emptively with a mouthful of Persicaria hydropiperoides. :mrgreen:


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, monnieri is even said to contain potential anti alzheimer, dementia and cancer properties: http://undergroundhealthreporter.co...se-in-helping-prevent-alzheimers-and-dementia


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I used persicaria odorata in a bowl of bun bo hue (a type of viet noodle soup) last week! tasted great 

well no surprise there since it's known as vietnamese coriander


----------



## Cichlidiot (Jun 10, 2013)

Umm, This is not weird at all.


----------



## binbin9 (Dec 22, 2011)

limnophilia sp wavy is actually a garnish on Vietnamese sour soups. However I like how it looks in my tank better than how it tastes in my soup. =)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

neilshieh said:


> I used persicaria odorata in a bowl of bun bo hue (a type of viet noodle soup) last week! tasted great
> 
> well no surprise there since it's known as vietnamese coriander


Have you tried it submersed? I have some I got at an Asian market and intend to try it myself.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Cavan Allen said:


> Have you tried it submersed? I have some I got at an Asian market and intend to try it myself.


Looks just like this.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/81259-persicaria-sp.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What was that lemony plant we tried at our last meeting Amanda?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're thinking of the one from the greenhouse, it was Bacopa lanigera.

I've been pondering the merits of snagging some P. odorata from Gilbertie's (a local herb nursery). Maybe I'll give it a spot in the herb garden.


----------



## travisk (Oct 27, 2011)

Have to try monnierri.....wait what was I just saying? lol


----------



## travisk (Oct 27, 2011)

I have read about bacopa monnierri helping you retain your memory.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, now start eating it so you remember you already posted in this thread


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Got some _Persicaria odorata_ going submersed. Not a bad plant, and it's doing pretty well. It's one of those rigid upright Persicarias. Stem is bright red, leaves bright green and whitish ocreas.


----------

